# How do I tune all my string to D?



## noobfret (Nov 25, 2007)

Can anyone tell me how I can tune all my string to D?


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

noobfret said:


> Can anyone tell me how I can tune all my string to D?


Beyond just tuning them all to D?

I think you might snap a few strings or have them really floppy though depending on whether you go up or down (the A and G strings especially) ... why on earth would you want to? 

Are you looking for open D tuning maybe? That would be DADF#AD (so tune 6th down a full tone from standard, leave the 5th, 4th, as is, 3rd down a semitone, 2nd down a full tone, 1stdown a full tone.

EDIT: Here's the wiki: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Open_D_tuning


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

never heard of that tuning either.This one is fun though E E E E b e steven stills played with that tuning on 4+20.Maybe you could try it with d's?Come to think of it i might have tried it that way myself.I think it sounded pretty bad lol.


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

Heres an old favorite i just remembered,DGCFAD,I used to use it on my acoustic all the time in my metal days.Really cool tuning for those dark somber tunes.:rockon:


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

I've been fiddling with the old DADGAD Celtic D modal too (Kashmir!), as well as open G (DGDGBD) since I got a Danelectro to play around on. 
Thom Yorke uses this weird EBDF#BE tuning too. This is pretty awesome: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vit9jav55to


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

I'm partial to john reznezk?(goo goo dolls guy) yea his tuning of DADADD.I like to tune my guitar to DADADD(b).I have a song on my myspace page with that tuning(actually its my only song).Did it on a montana travel guitar.
Heres the link: http://www.myspace.com/buckmahoney
just some noodling around one night.


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

all E's for soundgarden's "jesus christ pose". 

the stephen stills EEEEbe tuning is also on suite: "judy blue eyes"

what's the all D for? sonic youth, or jesus and the mary chain?

the only way you'll get that with any real playability is to use strings with custom guages. use two low E strings, two D strings and two high e strings.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2008)

Buck, 
I listened to "Melody of Kara" and it really struck a chord with me. Pun intended! She must be a special woman... I've been playing a song for thirteen years for a girl named Jaime. It started out as noodling around on the guitar too but I finally found the rest of the chords. If I can figure out how to record it on the computer I will put it up to share. 
-K-


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

Thanks koop i appreciate that.Yea she was pretty special for a while,thought i'd leave it up until i can afford some better recording equipment.I recorded it with a digitech rp-200 pedal,just used a normal mic and ran the output to my computer mic input.I used the free hiq recorder to record,you can do a google search and its free to download.


----------



## gtrchris (Apr 1, 2007)

I think what you're asking is "how do I tune all my strings down a whole step to "D"? yes?
In which case the strings are still relative to one another ie. standard tuning, I suppose you could call it transposed tuning. It means when you play a first position E chord it will sound as a D chord.
EADGBE down a whole step equals DGCFAD, or tuned to "D" 
EADGBE down a half step equals Eb Ab Db Gb Bb Eb, or tuned to "Eb"

Hope this helps,
Chris
p.s. you'll probably need a chromatic tuner for this.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Seems like a lot of offers of help and to try to clarify the question but OP has decided not to come back? Waste of time.


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

I think his brain overloaded with repeating thoughts of WTF while reading this thread.


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

He could just send his guitar to my brother in law, he can't tune a guitar to save his life. :smile:


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

gtrchris said:


> EADGBE down a half step equals Eb Ab Db Gb Bb Eb, or tuned to "Eb"


so thats what the steps are all about lol.I guess my tuning for my acoustic is a whole step down.Way easier to play for me and sounds good to.What are your guys preferred tunings?


----------



## noobfret (Nov 25, 2007)

Sorry for not responding fast enough, some of the responses took a few days, so I thought the board was dead and didn't bother coming back until just now.

I believe one of you got what I meant, to be more precise, how do I tune my guitar so that I can play the song Iris by the Goo Goo Dolls. I have a regular electronic tuner, any responses will be appreciated.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

noobfret said:


> Sorry for not responding fast enough, some of the responses took a few days, so I thought the board was dead and didn't bother coming back until just now.
> 
> I believe one of you got what I meant, to be more precise, how do I tune my guitar so that I can play the song Iris by the Goo Goo Dolls. I have a regular electronic tuner, any responses will be appreciated.


Tuning:
D
D (Tune it up to D)
D (Tune this one down)
D
D (Tune this one down also)
B (Tune This One Down too. it will be a little loose


----------

